# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زبان انگلیسی بخونم؟

## mmousavi

سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگوار. بنده سال 82 دیپلم حسابداری گرفتم. و سال 90 لیسانسم رو در همین رشته گرفتم. بر حسب علاقه به جای ادامه تحصیل در حسابداری میخوام رشته زبان انگلیسی رو انتخاب کنم. در همین ثبت نام طبق سوابق تحصیلی. 
حالا سوالم اینه که
1. رشته های مترجمی زبان و ادبیات زبان چه فرقی با هم دارند. 
2. بعد از ورود به دانشگاه دچار مشکل نمیشم؟(با فرض اینکه سر رشته ای ندارم)  یا اونجا از صفر میگن؟ 
3.اصلا این تغییر رشته عملی و به صلاح هست؟ 
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگوار. بنده سال 82 دیپلم حسابداری گرفتم. و سال 90 لیسانسم رو در همین رشته گرفتم. بر حسب علاقه به جای ادامه تحصیل در حسابداری میخوام رشته زبان انگلیسی رو انتخاب کنم. در همین ثبت نام طبق سوابق تحصیلی. 
> حالا سوالم اینه که
> 1. رشته های مترجمی زبان و ادبیات زبان چه فرقی با هم دارند. 
> 2. بعد از ورود به دانشگاه دچار مشکل نمیشم؟(با فرض اینکه سر رشته ای ندارم)  یا اونجا از صفر میگن؟ 
> 3.اصلا این تغییر رشته عملی و به صلاح هست؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.


سلام من اطلاعی درباره ی سوالتون ندارم...دوستامو براتون تگ کردم...انشالله جواب سوالتونو میدن...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگوار. بنده سال 82 دیپلم حسابداری گرفتم. و سال 90 لیسانسم رو در همین رشته گرفتم. بر حسب علاقه به جای ادامه تحصیل در حسابداری میخوام رشته زبان انگلیسی رو انتخاب کنم. در همین ثبت نام طبق سوابق تحصیلی. 
> حالا سوالم اینه که
> 1. رشته های مترجمی زبان و ادبیات زبان چه فرقی با هم دارند. 
> 2. بعد از ورود به دانشگاه دچار مشکل نمیشم؟(با فرض اینکه سر رشته ای ندارم)  یا اونجا از صفر میگن؟ 
> 3.اصلا این تغییر رشته عملی و به صلاح هست؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.


سلام

ج 1 ـ لطفاً مقاله این سایت رو بخونید جواب سوالتون رو کامل پاسخ داده

لطفا تفاوت دو رشته ی مترجمی و ادبیات انگلیسی را توضیح دهید و همچنین در مورد بازار کار انها و رتبه های لازم برای قبولی این دو رشته در دانشگاه

ج 2 ـ این مورد رو نمیدونم

ج 3 ـ بستگی به علاقتون داره ، خودتون چی فکر میکنین ، اگر فکر میکنید به صلاحتون هست تغییر رشته بدین و الا اگر فکر میکنید به صلاحتون نیست تغییر رشته ندین با توجه به اینکه لیسانس حسابداری هم دارین 
بازم مهم علاقه و بازار کار هستش

موفق باشین
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگوار. بنده سال 82 دیپلم حسابداری گرفتم. و سال 90 لیسانسم رو در همین رشته گرفتم. بر حسب علاقه به جای ادامه تحصیل در حسابداری میخوام رشته زبان انگلیسی رو انتخاب کنم. در همین ثبت نام طبق سوابق تحصیلی. 
> حالا سوالم اینه که
> 1. رشته های مترجمی زبان و ادبیات زبان چه فرقی با هم دارند. 
> 2. بعد از ورود به دانشگاه دچار مشکل نمیشم؟(با فرض اینکه سر رشته ای ندارم)  یا اونجا از صفر میگن؟ 
> 3.اصلا این تغییر رشته عملی و به صلاح هست؟ 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید.


سلام دوست عزیز
من دیدم دوستان جواب سوالاتتون رو دادن به جز سوال 2 که من الان جوابتون رو میدم:
ببین دوست عزیز برای ورود به دانشگاه اولش باید یه چیزیایی از گرامر و مکالمه بدونی اینکه نمیشه صفره صفر بشینی سر کلاس
ولی این رو بدون وقتی از دانشگاه بیای بیرون یه معلم با سواد میای بیرون
مدرکی از زبان داری؟
مثلا : ّ-CAA-FCE-toefl-IELTS

----------


## mmousavi

ممنون البته قسمتی از سوالم این بود که اصلا امکانش هست؟  منابع خاصی رو اول باید بخونم؟ 
مدرکی ندارم. ولی به قولی دست و پا بسته هم نیستم. 
مکالمه ضعیف
روخوانی قوی و دایره لغاتم خوبه
شنیداری خوب
نوشتاری  ضعیف

----------


## T!G3R

> ممنون البته قسمتی از سوالم این بود که اصلا امکانش هست؟  منابع خاصی رو اول باید بخونم؟ 
> مدرکی ندارم. ولی به قولی دست و پا بسته هم نیستم. 
> مکالمه ضعیف
> روخوانی قوی و دایره لغاتم خوبه
> شنیداری خوب
> نوشتاری  ضعیف


سعی کن سیدی مکالمه دو نفر رو بذاری ببینی چی میگن و حرفهایی که میزنن رو روی یه کاغذ بنویسی تا یه خرده تقویت بشی فعلا این کار رو بکن تا بعدا بگم چی کار کنی
موفق باشی
فعلا بای :Yahoo (83):

----------

